# Bay Area Bike Fitter



## melusive (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a recommendation to have a fitting done. All these years i've been riding by feel and preference and do not know if I am riding correctly or efficiently.

Any recommendations in the SF to San Mateo area?


----------



## FinanceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

Go see Gebhard at Véloro Bicycles in Redwood City.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

If you don't mind doing a quick hop across the San Mateo bridge, check out Ricky in Eden Bikes, Castro Valley.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

At little further south in Sunnyvale (just off 101) is Karl at Silicon Valley Cycling center.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

wholeathalete.com in marin


----------



## DionSF (Apr 22, 2009)

*Ari at bespoke*

Ari at bespoke in SF's Noe Valley is a pro:

http://www.bespokecyclessf.com/


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Lorri Lee Lown, founder/coach of Velo Girls is good - she's in San Mateo (at the border of Burlingame). She has a computrainer so you can see power output as your position changes and whatnot. 650-347-9752, [email protected]


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

izzyfly said:


> If you don't mind doing a quick hop across the San Mateo bridge, check out Ricky in Eden Bikes, Castro Valley.


+1,000 for Ricky Yu at Eden.
Don't let the folks at Eden convince to use their other guy either (I hear that's been happening)
Ricky is the ONLY guy that's worthwhile!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188527&highlight=ricky+yu


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

This thread will come in handy. I'm going to need a fit soon. The madone is practically set up so i'd like to get not only a basic fit done, but cleat positioning and whatever else is included.


----------

